

Google Gadget Ventures? - drm237
http://www.jasonball.com/techbytes/2007/07/google-gadget-v.html
It appears that Google is going head to head with seed investors (like Y combinator) with its Google Gadget Ventures:
======
zach
I cannot read the name of this program without imagining it spoken by
Inspector Gadget.

